# Do they look about ready?



## stickytasticbud (Nov 23, 2007)

Hey everyone..these are at 43 days...some of them are more developed trichrome wise then others. This is a hydro setup btw.

Can anyone tell me if the trichromes continue to turn amber when they are being flushed? I am just wondering because right now they are pretty much all  cloudy with some amber and some clear.

Anyways..back to pics. I have 5 plants growing, 4 indicas of some kind, and a sativa. The sativa needs more time, which is something i am having to deal with.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 23, 2007)

They look stickytastic!!!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 23, 2007)

> Can anyone tell me if the trichromes continue to turn amber when they are being flushed?


Oh yeah.


----------



## Wise Man (Nov 24, 2007)

Very nice buds mate


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 24, 2007)

Looks like white widow, or kush


----------



## Lil Elvis (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice buds!

What do you use to determine when it is time to harvest?

I have heard two lines of thought.  One is the color of the haris or the percentage of haris that have turned (from green to red ..you know what I mean).  And two, which is by the color of the trichomes.

Personally I go by the trichomes.  I look for a 90/10 mix of milky and amber trichomes and then I harvest.  When the trichomes are 50/50 the THC levels ares at the highest but the higher levels of cannabinoids are when they are just turning amber and I want more cannabinoids.

In the photo green is for clear, yello is for milky and red arrows are for amber.

Just curious to so how others do it

Lil Elvis


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 24, 2007)

thoes buds are great lookin i like pick number 4 the best it looks tripy lookin i just stared at it for a copple mins,,but number 1 pick looks like it would be the one id love to smoke ,,,i envy u wish i had some like that


----------



## Growdude (Nov 24, 2007)

Lil Elvis said:
			
		

> Nice buds!
> 
> Personally I go by the trichomes. I look for a 90/10 mix of milky and amber trichomes and then I harvest.


 
I too like this mix, gives a nice energetic high.


----------



## stickytasticbud (Nov 24, 2007)

thanks everyone. I decided i will start the flush today. Although its soo hard to decide!
I wish it was white widow or kush.
They all have different smells, all from the same bag seed.
Pic1 has a skunky citrus
Pic5and6 have a very fruity smell, its such a weird pheno type.
Pic 7 smells like grapefruit.
And the sativa smells like grape skittles.

I found a pic on another site, that looks very similar to how my trichromes look..and compared to your pic, its prolly time for me to start flushing and getting ready for harvest.(its a hash plant pic i just realized)

Alot of the white hairs still need to die off tho, but ill pick based on trichs and not the hairs.


----------



## stickytasticbud (Nov 24, 2007)

took a sample..and mmmm its a good high. Its real up there..not too much down at all. I think i am going to wait a couple days to switch to the flushing mix, let them turn a little bit more before i cut the nutes away from them.

And then start flushing and really watching the trichs and hairs.


----------



## Wise Man (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey Sticky,dont worry about the white hairs,they'll turn brown/orange once there drying.


----------



## octobong007 (Nov 24, 2007)

question for ya, in the last pic, how many of those cfl's are you using and is that your only light?  those bud's look scooby doobie liscious!


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 24, 2007)

i would guess that she has atleast  6 cfls up???????


----------



## octobong007 (Nov 24, 2007)

only 6 for that many?  i'm new to cfl, haven't had great experiences with them so far, probly bought the wrong ones.


----------



## stickytasticbud (Nov 25, 2007)

its 4 cfls for 8 plants..a little on the skimpy side but they are clones and do not want big bushes anyways for this next go around.

The flowering plants are under a 400hps.


----------



## octobong007 (Nov 25, 2007)

stickytasticbud, tell ya something there buddy, those look sooooo good...i just ordered my first hps, going with a 250, my hydro is only 3x2 so i should be good.  thanx for the pics.  happy china-eyes to ya.


----------



## medicore (Nov 27, 2007)

Fantastic! That is all I have to say.


----------

